# Replacing a 6x6 post with a laminated wood beam



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

Beam and post are 2 different things. 

before you take anything out, what exactly are you trying to accomplish..?

any pics..?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can't just pull out a vertical support and slap up some off the cuff theoretical remedy based on, "what you can fit". It needs to be calculated by someone qualified who actually visits your house.
Try calling an engineer or architect.
You can't rely on clowns on the internet, It's like asking a monkey with a stick beating on a termite mound. No good will come of it.
Ron


----------



## runout (Mar 21, 2009)

Seriously, take Ron6519's advice. You need an engineer.

Greg


----------

